# Best Internal Temp for pulled pork



## jon kosin

My first post, so go easy on the rookie…...

I'm smoking a 9 lb pork shoulder tomorrow.  What is the recommended internal temp I should be targeting (I want to have pulled pork)?  Historically, I've smoked my pork shoulders  until reaching desired temp, wrapped in aluminum foil, and let sit for at least an hour before pulling.  Got a new pair of bbq claws for Christmas that I've been looking to use :)


----------



## flash

Finished temps for pulled pork are 195 to 205º


----------



## jon kosin

Thanks Flash - realized the answers to a lot of my questions have already been discussed on other posts so sorry for the repeat.  Has me thinking twice about smoking at 225-230 degrees and kicking it up to 250 range. Have to be honest, I do like the bark so hopefully I get the best of both worlds.


----------



## flash

Jon Kosin said:


> Thanks Flash - realized the answers to a lot of my questions have already been discussed on other posts so sorry for the repeat.  Has me thinking twice about smoking at 225-230 degrees and kicking it up to 250 range. Have to be honest, I do like the bark so hopefully I get the best of both worlds.


 I usually start out in the 240 to 250 range, onced wrapped in foil, raise the temp to 295 to 300º.


----------



## nivekd

Here ya go...Boston Butt Pulled Pork (Step by Step).


----------



## ak1

I like 200-210 internal.


----------



## dockman

I have pulled them at 195-200 and at 190. The 190 was way better!


----------



## dockman

I should mention mine were bone in pork shoulder picnic. Not sure if that makes a difference?


----------



## jon kosin

I think things are progressing well.  Took the advise and started smoking at a higher temp this morning.  Had the butt on the rack at 4:15am this morning.  Set the temp to 255.  Took a cat nap and checked it at 8am.  Internal temp was 141 degrees and temp gauge showed a little below 270.  I added water/bourbon to the water dish and put some more maple chips in the smoker.

Just got done checking it again (its noon here in Michigan - and 10 degrees outside).  Added more water/bourbon and more maple chips.  Right now, internal temp is 167 degrees.

Strongly considering wrapping in foil when it gets to 170-175 internal, but never have done that before.  What are the advantages/disadvantages of doing this?  I do the 2-2-1 method on my baby backs and wrapping in foil seems to make them even more tender, but don't think that is the same reason for doing it with the butt.  Thoughts and opinions are appreciated.


----------



## demosthenes9

Jon Kosin said:


> I think things are progressing well.  Took the advise and started smoking at a higher temp this morning.  Had the butt on the rack at 4:15am this morning.  Set the temp to 255.  Took a cat nap and checked it at 8am.  Internal temp was 141 degrees and temp gauge showed a little below 270.  I added water/bourbon to the water dish and put some more maple chips in the smoker.
> 
> Just got done checking it again (its noon here in Michigan - and 10 degrees outside).  Added more water/bourbon and more maple chips.  Right now, internal temp is 167 degrees.
> 
> Strongly considering wrapping in foil when it gets to 170-175 internal, but never have done that before.  What are the advantages/disadvantages of doing this?  I do the 2-2-1 method on my baby backs and wrapping in foil seems to make them even more tender, but don't think that is the same reason for doing it with the butt.  Thoughts and opinions are appreciated.


Wrapping in foil will indeed make it more tender and it will do it quicker.  Downside is that it causes issues with the bark.


----------



## jon kosin

Issues with the bark?  Have to say I'm a fan of the bark.  What happens to the bark?


----------



## ak1

It gets soft.


----------



## jon kosin

Thanks for the info guys - I'm just going to keep going and only wrap it in foil if I run into a time crunch...


----------



## flash

Jon Kosin said:


> I think things are progressing well.  Took the advise and started smoking at a higher temp this morning.  Had the butt on the rack at 4:15am this morning.  Set the temp to 255.  Took a cat nap and checked it at 8am.  Internal temp was 141 degrees and temp gauge showed a little below 270.  I added water/bourbon to the water dish and put some more maple chips in the smoker.
> 
> Just got done checking it again (its noon here in Michigan - and 10 degrees outside).  Added more water/bourbon and more maple chips.  Right now, internal temp is 167 degrees.
> 
> Strongly considering wrapping in foil when it gets to 170-175 internal, but never have done that before.  What are the advantages/disadvantages of doing this?  I do the 2-2-1 method on my baby backs and wrapping in foil seems to make them even more tender, but don't think that is the same reason for doing it with the butt.  Thoughts and opinions are appreciated.


Don't waste good bourbon in the water pan. You'll notice no added flavor.  Now I do occasional spritz with a Makers Mark/Apple Juice mix. :grin


----------



## flash

Jon Kosin said:


> Issues with the bark?  Have to say I'm a fan of the bark.  What happens to the bark?


Not that, that is a bad thing. My wife likes it that way. The longer you can wait to wrap, the more bark you will see. Wrapping as stating and raising the temps (300º or so) will help speed up you smoke if the wife is crying for dinner.


----------



## jon kosin

A days worth of labor is almost complete.  13.5 hours later, and we have an internal temp of 199 degrees!  About to take it out, wrap it put it in a cooler for an hour or so.  PIctures coming soon...

another helpful hint about the bourbon - luckily I managed to keep some on the rocks for me!


----------



## jon kosin

I have "before" and "after" pulling pics, but can't seem to display them.  Sorry everyone - you'll just have to trust me, turned out great.  Thanks for all the input from everyone


----------



## flash

You usually have to upload them to an Image hosting site. I use Photobucket (free). Use the little mountain icon above the text box where you post. Also use the "Direct Link" from PB and paste it in the URL box. You pictures should appear.  I hear you can also upload them here on the site, but I have never done so.


----------



## cliffcarter

Flash said:


> You usually have to upload them to an Image hosting site. I use Photobucket (free). Use the little mountain icon above the text box where you post. Also use the "Direct Link" from PB and paste it in the URL box. You pictures should appear. * I hear you can also upload them here on the site, but I have never done so.*


The "little mountain icon" is how you can post directly to the site from your computer, just a click away. Right next to the little film icon in the reply box. Once you have posted to the site the pics are stored in your album(s), and you can repost directly from there. I do a lot, especially "the bend test".


----------



## flash

cliffcarter said:


> The "little mountain icon" is how you can post directly to the site from your computer, just a click away. Right next to the little film icon in the reply box. Once you have posted to the site the pics are stored in your album(s), and you can repost directly from there. I do a lot, especially "the bend test".


Thanks. I do see the "My recent photos". Use that alot as I said previously. Is there a way to "edit" those images. I have seen the album in my profile and that does not have all the images in my "recent photos''.  I would like to edit out some of the dupes there.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

No pictures were ever uploaded???


----------



## padronman




----------

